# 1985 Nissan 720 pickup. Help Please



## bud1kate2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 1985 nissan 720 pickup with the z24 4cyl with dual plugs. the other day it just stopped running at an intersection. I tried to restart it and it just kept back firing raw gas back up through the carb. and has not started ever since. I just put a brand new distributor and (1) coil on it, because I only had spark off one coil.. but low and behold neither did the trick.. can anyone help me, I put new cap, rotor, plugs, wires, fuel pump. *Please help me*... it has a new motor with only 30,000 miles, I don't want to take it to a shop,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. that I don't have..LOL thanks to all replys. [email protected]


----------



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

have you checked the fuel filter


----------



## bud1kate2 (Mar 16, 2008)

ye, put new ones on, did not help


----------



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

i dont think this is it but it is not leaking gas at the carb and the gas hose going to carb is it?the washer at the bolt could be tore/ripped.that happened to me.but my problem was the plug wire was bad


----------



## bud1kate2 (Mar 16, 2008)

i'll check that, thanks a lot


----------



## bud1kate2 (Mar 16, 2008)

nope, not the problem


----------



## 720kingcab (May 2, 2008)

try cleaning the fuel. might not sound like a problem, but you never know. 

anyways, speaking of problems. my truck would choke when reaching about 2-2500 rpm then shoot up to where it should be. its really bad when climbing hills. the truck would choke. pressing the clutch would stop it but the car doesnt die. so i know its not the fuel. changing the carb jets removed the choke when reaching 2-2500 rpm, but the truck still chokes when climbing hills. which is a pain in the butt....

i tried changing the fuel pump thinking the pump wasnt supplying enough gas to the carb, it worked..... for a weeks then it started acting up again...i know its not the fuel pump, or could it be? cant find one for my truck where i am. most trucks run on diesel here. 

cleaning the gas tank, fuel lines, carb....everything went smoothly again.....until a few weeks later. i dont know what problem is, but its really annoying. i dont wana let go of my 720 but i dont wanna keep spending money. 

its doesnt seem to be a mechanical problem anymore, could it be electrical?

any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## NoClueBlues (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a big repair man..... I have a 1985 720 with dual plugs. What are the other two wires from the distributor going to. I had to replace one of those wires, and was just interested in what in the hell I was reconnecting. One of the wires was clipped, and the truck was still running. Thanks!


----------



## White_Shadow (Jan 10, 2009)

the 720's RELY on vacuum. make sure your vacuum lines are in good condition. i have an 83 720 with the z22 motor. i just got done replacing the head gastket and am going through the vacuum lines. many were really bad. after i replaced them the truck runs alot better. i still have an idle problem i am working on.


----------

